# How long does the cramping last?



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

I had hoped it would stop by now. I had my miscarriage on Tuesday night and although the bleeding has really slowed down the cramping hasn't. It still hurts. I have no pain meds since I had it at home and only have a midwife. Ibuprofen is just not cutting it. I need it to stop. It is a constant reminder of what happened.

When should I worry that something is wrong? Is this normal?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

My cramping after my natural miscarriage did last awhile, kind of on and off until I was sure everything was out. Can you call your general doctor to maybe get some meds to help? So sorry you are in pain!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wish there were a guarantee. An easy answer.

Unfortunately it's very variable.

Mine lasted less than two hours.

Those two hours were horrendous. But then the PAIN was over.

-Angela


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

My Miscarriage started last Saturday. The cramping started Tuesday and was a pretty bad for a couple days and is now just off and on and I am still bleeding pretty heavy (for what I am used to, anyway). I am ready for it to be over too. I hope you feel better soon. The only thing I have taken is Tylenol, it really doesn't cut it when the cramps are bad either.


----------

